# George is booked for the 'chop'



## curt3007 (May 28, 2011)

Had George at the vets yesterday for routine worming and flea treatment and discussed 'the op.' Was in 2 minds whether to leave till a bit later but after chat with vet he is booked in for 21st Dec (don't think he will be impressed with this lack of nuts for christmas!) Will also mean someone is home with him all day for 3 weeks. So he has approx 7 weeks to master the art of leg cocking or he will be confined to squatting for life but as the vet said (I jest not) 'he won't realise it's a bit gay!


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

lol!!! aww George!


----------



## sharplesfamily (Apr 28, 2011)

Aah bless him. Getting the chop just before Xmas! Happy Xmas George!


----------



## MillieDog (Jun 1, 2011)

Having a girlie dog I have no idea about boy dogs getting the chop. Do keep us posted.


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Oh GG no Xmas nuts for you little guy ... 

Good plan that you are all home with him for the recovery Jayne ... even if he is nut-less, he wont mind as long as you get him some nice treats under the tree, at least he wont **** his leg up your xmas tree if he remains a squatter


----------



## Hfd (Aug 19, 2011)

I am going to have to start thinking about this for Billy soon. Let us know how George gets on - good luck.
Helen x


----------



## Laney (Aug 7, 2011)

Hi Jayne, 

I popped in and booked Rocky in for January 9th...so I will be watching with interest to see what your experience is with George. I've bought him an inflatable collar as opposed to the cone of shame. He was not impressed with the dress rehearsal but the size is good and he is very independent with it...can eat, run, toilet , sleep etc.
By the way, Rocky still pees like a girl too 
Good luck x


----------



## curt3007 (May 28, 2011)

Laney said:


> Hi Jayne,
> 
> I popped in and booked Rocky in for January 9th...so I will be watching with interest to see what your experience is with George. I've bought him an inflatable collar as opposed to the cone of shame. He was not impressed with the dress rehearsal but the size is good and he is very independent with it...can eat, run, toilet , sleep etc.
> By the way, Rocky still pees like a girl too
> Good luck x


oooh where did you get it from, thanks


----------



## Sezra (May 20, 2011)

Good luck George! Make the most of your bits! 

21st is my daughter's birthday! She will be a teenager!


----------



## flounder_1 (May 12, 2011)

Sezra said:


> Good luck George! Make the most of your bits!
> 
> 21st is my daughter's birthday! She will be a teenager!


Scary isn't it. My oldest becomes a teenager on the 20th of this month  

Ah George - I did laugh at you not having any nuts for Christmas! Maybe Santa can bring you an extra special gift in exchange for them - like he does for children who give him their dummies!!! lol 

Excellent plan booking him in just before Christmas so you can be home with him. I don't know how long boys are in the vets for on the day of their op but with girls it's all day so plan to do something nice while he's away from you. We made the most of having her looked after for the day and went to a theme park. Maybe you could go Christmas shopping or ice skating etc to take your mind off him.


----------



## Cockapoodledoo (Feb 8, 2011)

Jayne google Comfy Collar; I think that's the collar Laney is talking about. I plan on getting one of these for when Basil has his op sometime next year.

Poor little George ......... but it's gotta be done! 

Karen xx


----------



## Laney (Aug 7, 2011)

curt3007 said:


> oooh where did you get it from, thanks


Got it from here...bit pricey but I figured its a good thing to have around, you never know when you might need to stop ear scratching or other wound worrying etc. (shipping is free)
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Buster-In...2?pt=UK_Pet_Supplies_Dogs&hash=item19c97eea24

I needed the medium. I got it from another seller who included the following size chart

COLLAR/NECK SIZE
X-SMALL (>20cm) eg Small Cat,Yorkie 

SMALL (20-25cm) eg Large Cat,Poodle

MEDIUM (25-35cm) eg Shelti, Westie 

LARGE (35-45cm) eg Boxer

X-LARGE (45-60cm) eg Labrador 

XX-LARGE (60cm>) eg Rottweiler

Its not a good picture but its made from tough nylon and has a little zip which exposes the inflator bit. This is the link to the actual one I bought. Pictures are much better but they have no medium left. 
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/New-Vet-I...&otn=2&po=LVI&ps=63&clkid=3978225550641741958
Laney x


----------



## Cockapoodledoo (Feb 8, 2011)

Ah, so not Comfy Collar then! Still worth looking at as I've heard very good reports. 

Karen x


----------



## Deefer (Jun 15, 2011)

Don't want to hijack your post but my vet will not "do" Deefer until he is nine months old. Like you we are going to try and book in for a nutless Christmas as everyone is around to help with doggy care. Deefer still squats - no interest in leg lifting in any way and the last week or so has fallen in love with an old dressing gown (now known as Bonky Blanky!) When last checked the vet did say he was a bit immature - must be living in our house, but things are defo progressing so just wondered what the range of ages for booking the op are?

Thanks

Sue


----------



## Laney (Aug 7, 2011)

Cockapoodledoo said:


> Ah, so not Comfy Collar then! Still worth looking at as I've heard very good reports.
> 
> Karen x


Similar, I expect Karen, Buster one was a bit cheaper than Comfy


----------



## Laney (Aug 7, 2011)

Deefer said:


> Don't want to hijack your post but my vet will not "do" Deefer until he is nine months old. Like you we are going to try and book in for a nutless Christmas as everyone is around to help with doggy care. Deefer still squats - no interest in leg lifting in any way and the last week or so has fallen in love with an old dressing gown (now known as Bonky Blanky!) When last checked the vet did say he was a bit immature - must be living in our house, but things are defo progressing so just wondered what the range of ages for booking the op are?
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Sue


Sue,

My vets is a small practice with only 2 vets, one told me to get Rocky "done" at 6 months. The other said not before 10 months and preferably 1 year. I've also heard that you shouldn't do it until a male dog is cocking his leg to pee as this shows level of maturity and in USA they mostly do it at 5 months...as they say in Big Brother....you decide, because they can't seem to agree. x


----------



## DONNA (Jan 7, 2011)

Im intrigued Buddy has been cocking his leg since 3mths dont get me wrong he still squats as well but when we were out and about the other day he cocks his leg on everything (it was a very slow walk!)

Wonder why some boys dont **** their legs till their older??

Good luck with the opp let us know what the comfy collar is like thanks dx


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

George, no nuts for Christmas  Obi sends his sympathies...


----------



## holicon (Mar 8, 2011)

Coco has been done and he doesn't **** his leg, the good side to that is he can't **** his leg up the kids toys in the garden


----------



## Deefer (Jun 15, 2011)

Laney

Thanks for that - think I'll call next week and see if I can book Deefer in before Xmas and see what they say - all this conflicting information is just so confusing for us puppy owners! My vets is a larger practice so you rarely see the same person twice ( i think the nurses are better as they seem to follow the advice of the vet they trust the most!) 
Sue


----------



## Denali (May 23, 2011)

I recently posted that Lucca has been very frisky and now it has become a more 'messy' problem (not sure I should be too explicit here!!) so today we went to the vets so they could check if he was mature enough to be done. They are happy for him to have the op so he is booked in for Friday when he will be nearly 5 1/2 months! He has been cocking his leg for the last couple of months so hopefully that won't be affected. Main problem now is I have to get a urine sample before the big day!!! Eeekkk!


----------



## mum2bobs (Jun 23, 2010)

I must get Bobs done. He's getting on for 2 soon and still hasn't had the snip.

I am afraid it will have to wait till after Christmas now - major service and mot needed on the car and then the Christmas chaos means all my pennies are accounted for, but I dont think the delay will do any harm as he hasn't shown any sign of 'friskiness' at all, in the house or out.


----------

